# Hogan's Ten Steps



## cgw (Sep 30, 2016)

The advice you love to hate:

What I’d Be Doing If I Were Nikon | DSLRBodies | Thom Hogan


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2016)

No thanks. He should start his own camera manufacturing company so he'd learn a few things.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> No thanks. He should start his own camera manufacturing company so he'd learn a few things.


Oh hey, great idea for a sales campaign though.  Buy your camera from us today, because we probably won't be in business tomorrow.



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks. He should start his own camera manufacturing company so he'd learn a few things.
> ...



His first model could be the Hogan Hero.  


Oh, wait................ I'm sure GoPro would have something to say about that.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2016)

I wonder what would result if Thom Hogan and Ken Rockwell mated?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I wonder what would result if Thom Hogan and Ken Rockwell mated?



His name would be Then Hogwell






..........................................


----------



## fmw (Oct 1, 2016)

Fortunately for us he is not Nikon.


----------



## cgw (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm guessing no one read anything  after "Hogan." Thought some of his points might get some traction but forgot what an echo chamber this is.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 1, 2016)

cgw said:


> I'm guessing no one read anything  after "Hogan." Thought some of his points might get some traction but forgot what an echo chamber this is.



no...
we are all just so used to the same old "anti-nikon" rants from Thom that we already know what its going to say. 

hell...
i dont even have to read it and i bet i can nail at least a few of the bulletpoints. 
here we go...
complain about DX lineup. (literally half of every Thom rant)
***** about Nikons lack of mirrorless, probably even mention the nikon1 by name. 
some complaint about "proper" replacement models.
Nikon doesnt listen to its customer base, and will lose all of its customers. 
***** about video on DSLR's.

im sure theres a few others, but I betcha those i mentioned are in there. they always are. 
im not going to give Thom the clicks for that trash he writes. 
on one computer screen he rants about how shitty nikon is being run, and on the other screen hes ordering Nikons newest Pro gear.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2016)

cgw said:


> I'm guessing no one read anything  after "Hogan." Thought some of his points might get some traction but forgot what an echo chamber this is.



Hogan reminds me of a minister of a church my family attended when I was little.  He had just three sermons. Don't drink. Don't smoke.  Don't gamble.  

That was it.

You could rob, rape, loot, speed 100MPH through town, pillage, kill, steal, shoot up heroin and burn down the town to your heart's content.  Just don't drink, smoke or gamble.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 1, 2016)

480sparky said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing no one read anything  after "Hogan." Thought some of his points might get some traction but forgot what an echo chamber this is.
> ...


Sounds like a fun town... lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



It could have been if I had found a saloon.

Sent from My Cherry Bomb using My Fingers


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 3, 2016)

cgw said:


> What I’d Be Doing If I Were Nikon | DSLRBodies | Thom Hogan


 Whow. Thats bad. Thats truely awful. Even for Hogans standards.



cgw said:


> I'm guessing no one read anything  after "Hogan."


 If only I had done that.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2016)

<Colonel Klink Voice> Hoogggaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</Colonel Klink Voice>


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 3, 2016)

Just so cgw cant say I didnt read this article:




> 1. *Fully explain the DL delays *


 Why ? Do they get released faster if everybody knows why they are delayed ?




> 2. *Announce a DX wide angle prime lens and provide a road map*


 If they get into mirrorless, a road map would probably be nice. But for DSLRs ?!? I dont see the point. The Nikon FX is the second most complete system out there, right after Canon EOS. You need something ? Buy it.

And about DX, yeah they should indeed give their customers some more lenses there. An affordable wide angle zoom like the Canon EF-S 10-18mm f4.5-5.6 IS would probably be great.




> 3. *Double down on the things that work*. For instance, the 300mm f/4E PF was well received


 Yeah but a 400mm f4 PF wont be longer as uber compact anymore. Which is why people like the 300mm f4 PF, because its so compact.

For a 400mm f4 VR, I'd much rather like to see a builtin 1.4x extender that can be fully optimized for that very lens and is available at a flip of a switch.




> Meanwhile, where’s the D5 in a small body (e.g. real D700 replacement)?


 Dude that ship has sailed. The D700 successor, thats the D8x0 line already. Take it or leave it.

Give us the Df Mark II with 12 Megapixel and make it have 4k video with a battery grip, that would make sense.




> 4. *Embrace or de-emphasize video*.


 I'd say Nikon has been chosing the second option since forever, only giving us minimal video.




> Where is a video autofocus system that works?


 Which one ? They cant offer the Sony SLT way. Leaves Panasonics improved contrast AF or Canons Dualpixels. Both are probably protected by patents, are they not ? Leaves the masked phase pixels everyone is using, I guess. But that doesnt work so well in low light.




> 5. *Put the largest possible sensor in the CX mount and reinvent the Nikon 1*


 Worst of all the ideas in that article. I mean whow, how is the stupidity not obvious to any sane person, which hopefully includes Thom Hogan. After CX failed, create another system thats a failure by very concept, for the EXACT SAME reasons ?!? Stop this mini sensor insanity already !




> 6. *Fix KeyMission*


 Well he's probably right about that one.




> Bottom line is that Nikon took a baby step when it needed to take a giant step.


 Thats what he should have written under #5 about CX. Make a real, ambitious full frame mirrorless with all the bells and whistles, or stop wasting money on product concepts nobody cares about anyway in the end.




> 7. *Fix SnapBridge *


 Probably true as well, I wouldnt know.




> 8. _*Have a real plan for the 100th anniversary*_


 Not important. The vast majority of customers wont even hear about it.




> 9. *Embrace third party vendors*


 In a better world ruled by reason, not greed (aka capitalism), we could force Nikon, Canon, Pentax to use the exact same DSLR mount.

But in the current one, I dont see why they would want to do that.

Fuji doesnt do it either. And nobody bothers to make much glas for Fuji X because frankly Fujis offers are too good.

Sony does it because frankly they cant design lenses themselves.

And MFT ?!?!? Thats a union of small companies so they stand a chance against the big boys. Its failing because MFT is AFAIk still not profitable.




> 10. *Embrace customers* [...] Blackmagic Design does this well.


 I know Blackmagic because of their good products, not because of any of the other stuff mentioned there.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 3, 2016)

Well I readily admit I didn't bother to read the article.  Not that I don't occasionally get a kick out of the occasional dose of Hogan Hypocrisy, on the one hand he orders and uses pretty much every high end expensive thing Nikon makes and on the other he's constantly bitching about how Nikons got it all wrong.

I guess if any of his rants were actually worth reading he would have switched brands years ago.

But I have to be in the right sort of mood to get a giggle out of that kind of thing and since I wasn't I just skipped it.

Just another Anti Nikon post from cgw.  Not like it was anything out of the ordinary

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## DandL (Oct 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I wonder what would result if Thom Hogan and Ken Rockwell mated?



Tony Northrup.


----------

